# Android Phones Question



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

I would be grateful is some knowing person could save me from the overwhelming amount of confusing tech terms and specs I've been combining through as I try to decide upon a cellphone to purchase. I thought maybe I could just explain what I would like to find and someone might have some ideas. Here goes!
I am a Senior and only use the cell phone as needed to maintain contact when away from home.I presently have a basic cellphone with a sim card and I purchase time as needed. No contract or plans involved. I don't need internet service on my cellphone but Having said that, I think I would like to leave those options open should I change my mind at some time in the future. Many of these features could prove very useful. I am confused by the difference between an Android and a Smart Phone but with the speed of innovation I guess I should only consider a phone with such capabilities.

The ideal phone that I have in my head would be:
1. Large touch Screen (Larger the better) /
2.Unlocked (I absolutely do not like my use of my phone being "Controlled","Limited" or subject to Service provider customer manipulation and extra fees. ie Having to hunt down ways to unlock Bootloads etc.) I am a complete Newbie when it comes to all of that.)
3. Sim Card useable GSM. I use my phone at home (USA) and locally in the UK.

I really like the "HTC brand Phones" . I like the styles of this company's phones. 
Recently a friend showed me their HTC Phone which is not one of the newest models and raved about how pleased they were with this earlier model and how they had no need for any of the newer bells and whistles.
I think that if I could get all of the above with a "slightly" earlier well rated model that would be PERFECT! and probably a savings cost wise as well.There are so many phone models and information about the earlier ones and which models they were seems impossible to find. I don't even know if one can buy earlier models. I don't mean "Old" ones just maybe one of two steps back. Even a good low or midrange priced newer HTC would be great and any price savings sources would be great also.If there are other makes and models which you think would serve my requirements well,I'm open to considering them.
Can anyone give me any suggestions of advice? Many thanks if you can! It would be really helpful..."BIG TIME!"


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you need an unlocked phone that you can swap the SIM out and travel abroad, your only option is AT&T. The cost of the phone is pretty much inconsequential. You'll have to sign up with a minimum voice plan for 450 minutes at $40 a month. You'll also have to sign up with a data plan for a minimum of $20 for only 300MB a month. That's barely enough to check e-mail and maybe watch a short video or 2. That's $60 a month (no texting plan) *before taxes* which can add up to 10% or more of the cost of the bill. Let's say the bill is $65 / month. For a 2-year contact, you'll pay $1,560 for service plus whatever the cost of the phone, say another $100. That's less than 10% of the total cost.

If you've never used a smarphone, you'll find a somewhat steep learning curve, even more so with Android which is marketed and designed for techies who like to tinker with and customize their devices.

I suggest you stick with your feature phone for now. Maybe go to an AT&T store and spend some time playing with the phones. Ask lots of questions. If you decide to buy something, understand that you're on the hook for 2 years whether you like it or not. Breaking a contract can cost hundreds or even thousands of dollars. Read the fine print of your contract and ask questions if you're not clear.


----------



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

DoubleHelix,

Thank you for your reply. This information is very helpful. All the best!


----------

